# Lost in translation



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2013)

Let's have your guesses.  (Anyone who reads Chinese should own up when posting).


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm, let me think.... How about: Ladies and gentlebeans, for your safety, please remain seated until the plane / boat / bus / car / roller skate has stopped moving.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Hmm, let me think.... How about: Ladies and gentlebeans, for your safety, please remain seated until the plane / boat / bus / car / roller skate has stopped moving.


Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2013)

My hovercraft is full of eels


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2013)

Before take-off /landing, please ensure your seat is in the upright position?


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 3, 2013)

Tee hee Northey, I'd forgotten that one.  
Try again TW.


----------



## David H (Mar 3, 2013)

Prior to landing please ensure your seat is in an upright position ???


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2013)

Good one Lee Lee.  Cant wait to find out   My hovercraft is full of eels


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 4, 2013)

Clue - I took the picture halfway up a mountain.


----------



## David H (Mar 4, 2013)

Were you on a ski lift/chair ??


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 4, 2013)

In the very long queue - you're getting closer!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like you've all given up!

The sign was at the head of the queue for a chairlift ride to the top of the mountain.  What it meant to say was "Honourable visitors, for your own safety please do not reach out of the chairlift".  (In yet more words 'Oi, stupid, keep your arms in'.)


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 4, 2013)

That's like the British Rail safety warning "Do not lean out of the window". It's said that in the old days, when it was in upper case, it was often modified to "Do not clean soot off the window"; I've seen the modern version altered (with correction pen) to "Do not leap out of the window".


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2013)

I would have had me arms all ower !   Divnt ger it ?   Chinkies sking ,would never have thought of that


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 4, 2013)

This one was on the wall at the top of the 3 Gorges Dam.  Its meaning is somewhat clearer than the last one!

View attachment 555


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2013)

Keep out, No going over fence


----------

